# What saddle do you use for hunting?



## Chumsmum (31 August 2009)

Hopefully (fingers crossed, touch wood etc etc), my new pony will take to hunting like a duck to water..

I currently have an Albion VSD which is fab for flatwork and hacking but after having a little XC play yesterday I realise I need more support in my jumping position.

However, I've been warned that jumping saddles are not suitable for hacking or hours out hunting because they don't have a large weight bearing area but I do like the security jumping saddles give.

I have an old Jeffries Hawk Event but have a feeling it may be a little long on him so just wondering what saddles other people are using for hunting before I get saddler out..

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## posie_honey (31 August 2009)

i just use a saddle that fits her  as it's been a bit of a mission to get one she likes i wont be messing about with it at all 

i must admit i had a VSD on her and had exactly the same issue as you - so went for a jumping saddle (in my xc pic below - she's in the VSD in the hunting pic - that was jsut before i decided it was too straight for me)

saddlers do say that the very close contact saddles - esp the foam filled ones - are not great for a long hack or full day as they are intended for short useage.... my saddle is flocking though and specifically designed and made to measure so i figure you can't get a better or more comfortable fit that that  but i was advised that if i went for a close contact then i should really use something under it for a full days hunting - ie wool pad etc - but of course then you start to get fit issues then.....


----------



## Baileyhoss (31 August 2009)

I have a ideal patriot (made by Stirlingshire), which is a monoflap jumper, but not very very close contact flat seat.  It has proberly flocked wide weight baring panels.

I can ride in it all day and it's very comfortable for me and horse has shown no signs of any discomfort or tenderness either.


----------



## spacefaer (31 August 2009)

Stubben siegfried or stubben daland. Both jumping saddles, flocked and very comfy.  Used to hunt in my Bates jumping saddle but it wasn't really hardwearing enough - leather started to wear quite quickly with all the weather it encountered.

I used to have a pure jumping saddle - mono flap, close contact - and there's no way I could've done anything other than jump in it - wasn't even very comfortable for an hour's hack cos thi particular one forced you into riding at jumping length. It was fab for XC tho!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (31 August 2009)

any saddle that is comfortable for you and your horse, general purpose job, could be brand new or 50 years old as long as it works!!


----------



## Irishcobs (31 August 2009)

We hunt in what ever fits.
Mine wear my Barnsby GP saddle.
We have an Ideal GP and a Albion K2 for my bosses hunters.
The liveries all have different GP type saddles except one that hunts in a very old army saddle that we have nicknamed the boat.


----------



## star (31 August 2009)

last season i used by old horse's VSD and it was terrible for staying on if he did anything a bit hairy, so this season have invested in an Albion K2 Jump.  Albion said it was the only jump saddle suitable for hunting as all the others are close contact and no good for hours in the saddle.  I use a big thick sheepskin numnah under it as he has v sensitive skin and gets rubs from anything other than sheepskin.  Went out for a hunt fun ride today in it which was first hunting experience in it - just did an hour and a half but similar pace and jumps to normal and it felt great.


----------



## JenHunt (31 August 2009)

I hunt in a wow with shallow seat and XC flaps.

it's the most comfortable saddle I have ever owned, for him and for me.


----------



## Chumsmum (1 September 2009)

Thanks for replies - seems just normal GP's get the vote rather than anything more forward cut - will see how my old GP fits him - perhaps I just need to work on my jumping position more?   :grin:

Interesting about the K2 Jump, my friend has this saddle and it's really lovely (I've had a quick sit on it and thought about trying one) but it was my saddler (Albion fitter) that warned against using it for long hacks / hunting though she said it would be better with a thick pad underneath.

Thanks again.


----------



## star (1 September 2009)

Interesting about the K2 Jump, my friend has this saddle and it's really lovely (I've had a quick sit on it and thought about trying one) but it was my saddler (Albion fitter) that warned against using it for long hacks / hunting though she said it would be better with a thick pad underneath.

Thanks again.
		
Click to expand...

I spoke direct to Albion at Badminton and they were quite happy to recommend it for hunting.  To me, it doesn't look any different panel wise to my old VSD.  I do use a good thick sheepskin anyway and my saddler is happy it still fits with that under it.  Panels bear no resemblence to the close contact other SJ/XC saddles Albion make.  I do draghunt, rather than hunt though so max time in the saddle is 3hrs.


----------



## CrazyMare (1 September 2009)

I have used an IdealWH saddle, and now I have a Barnsby Original Milton jumping saddle. Lovely and much easier to balance in all day. Never thought about asking if it was OK for hunting, but the saddler did know I wanted it for hunting/jumping/flatwork/hacking so wouldn't have suggest it if it wasn't suitable.


----------



## Chumsmum (2 September 2009)

We compared panels to friend's dressage saddle and not a huge amount of difference either?  

I love my Albion K2 VSD and wouldn't hesitate to buy the Jump if suitable, I'm going to email Albion and see what they say.

Don't think I would be out much longer than 3 hours either.

Thanks for info


----------



## Chumsmum (2 September 2009)

Pony came with a WH saddle and I've hunted in a WH before but I think I'm turning in to a bit of a wimp lol, need to feel more secure in my saddle the older I get   :grin:


----------



## DollyDolls (3 September 2009)

Ideal Grandee.  Slightly more forward sut than a normal GP, great wide thick panels &amp; square seat so you can get your bum out &amp; back.


----------



## Mithras (3 September 2009)

My main saddle is a CAIR flocked King's jumping saddle, very forward cut with really full knee and thigh rolls, and a shallow seat.  I love it and can ride and hunt on it for hours.  However I'm very small and probably get away with it because none of the angles are extreme.  My showing saddle is also a King's one but I bought it new unlike the above, and its gorgeous.  I did buy a top manufacturer's jumping saddle for over £2000 and its been an utter disaster, can't even ride in it.  My previous horse came with a King's GP saddle which I sold with her and I wish I hadn't, it was an exceptionally comfortable, supportive saddle.  So I guess I can safely say I like King's saddles!  I also had a Jeffries GP which was pretty good but didn't wear as well as the Kings and which I traded in for the jumping saddle.

My next saddle will be either a Kings or just possibly an Ideal Patriot (as I live near Stirlingshire) or an Albion.


----------



## lauraandjack (3 September 2009)

I have an Ideal VSD and I do everything in it - schooling, hunting, fun rides, hacking, shows (flatwork and jumping).  Personally I love it and find that there is enough knee roll to keep me secure.  Also when I get warm and the horse gets warm it almost becomes 'sticky' and glues you into the saddle.

I love it - when current horsie runs out of steam I may have to find another to fit the saddle!


----------

